# Chinch Bug Damage



## Armold (Apr 29, 2019)

I was spraying weeds the other day in my Bermuda lawn and noticed these guys hanging out in the yard. I am pretty sure they are chinch bugs and have put down Trichlorfon (Bayer Grub Killer Plus) which has chinch bug control on the label.

Also there are also some areas of my lawn that have black and brown spots on the leafs and stolons, not sure if this is related to the chinch bugs or if this is another issue, maybe some kind of fungus? The pictures of the lead damage are actually from a separate area of the lawn. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------

